# New Oceanis 41.1



## Ninefingers (Oct 15, 2009)

I am posting in this subforum because I don't want to hear about lack of handholds, 87 knot winds, and 374 foot waves.

So, this thing/boat, looks like a poorly designed office in a strip mall, (I speak only of the interior).

And why is the sink where it is? No counter space next to a sink? Why?


----------



## Sail2017 (Jun 24, 2016)

I like the exterior but the interior looks blah to me. I'm a cook and that galley layout would not work for me. There is NO prep space at all...


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

Ninefingers said:


> I am posting in this subforum because I don't want to hear about lack of handholds, 87 knot winds, and 374 foot waves.


Don't worry, it is a production boat. It will go straight to the bottom as soon as you are out of sight of land.


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

I saw one if these at the boat show this year. The interior looks even worse in person - cheap particleboard everywhere including bulkheads. Looks like cheap IKEA furniture. Floor was cheap linoleum or vinyl or some such junk. Just didn't seem like much quality there.


----------



## SailorMaggie (Feb 26, 2017)

Geez. I always thought it was such a great blue water boat but it does look really boring on the interior. I think they were going for modern and sleek but it failed.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Tough crowd, I like it, clean, light and bright.


----------



## Lonestaralaskan (Jun 10, 2018)

I toured this boat at the Pacific Sail and Power show and wasn't impressed. Not with any of the Beneteaus. I thought the cabinets were ugly and cheap looking, and there was a major lack of natural light inside compared to some other boats we viewed.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Boat is clearly designed for the charter service. Otherwise I think you folks are being a big harsh.


----------

